

Wysihtml – lightest cross-platform rich text editor for web apps - sandissauka
http://wysihtml.com

======
olla
We are trying to revive and modernise a once popular editor xing/wysihtml5. It
is an open source project and we will keep it this way. Keeping a wysiwyg
working needs constant attention and care as browser inconsistencies tend to
change with every new version. All pull requests, issues and tests pointing to
issues are most welcome at
[https://github.com/Voog/wysihtml](https://github.com/Voog/wysihtml).

Voog team.

------
runnel
Unlike most of the other wysiwyg html editors — Wysihtml makes use of
contenteditable so it works inline, on-site and doesn't need a separate window
or iframe. It also works on nearly all browsers and platforms, including
touch.

